# Welche Fische? (in blau?)



## Mela (8. Sep. 2006)

Hallo, 

ich suche hübesche Fische die auch in kleinen Teichen zu halten sind. Goldfische und Kois mag ich nicht so gerne leiden, was gibt es noch für welche? Vielleicht in Blau schimmernd oder so? 
Ich bin noch absoluter Anfänger auf dem Gebiet und brauch Eure Hilfe. 

LG
Mela


----------



## ferryboxen (8. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

hallo mela

ersteinmal willkommen hier im forum - doch um dir fragen zu beantworten brauchen wir eckdaten - wie gross soll denn dein zukünftiger teich werden ? - oder hast du schon einen ? - also sag uns mal was du vor hast.
wie wär es mit sonnenbarschen ( nur drann denken...es sind räuber)
Bild

gruss lothar

_EDIT by Annett (Bild durch Link ersetzt)_


----------



## Mela (14. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

Mein Teich ist ca. 3,50 Meter mal 3 Meter gross und hat eine Tiefwasserzone von ca. 1,20 eine Flachwasserzone von 10-20 cm und noch eine Zone von 40-60 cm. Also nicht sehr gross. 
Der Fisch ist ja wunderschön. Ist der Winterfest und könnte der in meinem Teich was werden und vor allem überleben?


----------



## Mela (14. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

So hab nun mal fleissig gegoogelt und der scheint wirklich was für meinen Teich zu sein, nur wo bekommt man den her? Die meisten Händler haben ja nur Goldfische.


----------



## Annett (14. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

Hallo Mela,

ich habe meinen vor 2 Jahren im Dehner gekauft. War aber im Frühsommer. Ich glaube nicht, dass Du jetzt noch fündig wirst. Aber mit den gelben Seiten/Telefonbuch+Telefon sollte die Suche schneller vorwärts gehen 
Also einfach mal die Händler abklappern. 
Vielleicht hat auch jemand im Forum Nachwuchs abzugeben? Ich hab leider nur einen... absichtlich. Mir langt der Goldfischnachwuchs


----------



## Mela (14. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Welche Fische? (in blau?)*

Ich werde jetzt keine Fische mehr in den Teich setzen ich warte bis zum Frühjahr damit. Einen Dehner gibt es bei uns leider nicht, ich werde dann im Frühjahr mal unsere Ortsansässigen Zooläden abklappern. Welche Fische kann ich denn noch dazusetzen?


----------



## bonsai (14. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Welche Fische? (in blau?)*

Moin,
ich habe von diesem Jahr einige Jungfischevon den Sonnenbraschen.
Beim Frühjahrsputz 2007 kann ich einige herausfangen. Du musst nur vorbeikommen und sie abholen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (14. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Welche Fische? (in blau?)*

Hi.

Sonnebarsch zu bekommen ist überhaupt kein Problem. Die kann dir eigentlich jeder Händler besorgen. Hab sie dieses Jahr in fast jedem Zoohandel gesehen.
Und wenn du keine findest, dann frag doch einen Händler einfach ob er welche bestellt.


----------



## jochen (14. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Welche Fische? (in blau?)*

Hallo...

Es gibt da noch in blau... 

amerikanische Rotflossenorfen (Notrobis lutrensis) , die hab ich mir fürs nächste Jahr beim Händler vorbestellt.
Ein anspruchsloser, friedlicher und vor allem schwimmfreudiger Schwarmfisch der bei einer Größe von 8cm. auch in kleineren Teichen zu halten ist.
Er hatte sie heuer schon zum Verkauf, nur war ich beim Teichbau zu langsam und die Fische waren ausverkauft.
Allerdings liest man ab und an das sie nur bedingt winterhart sein sollten, der Zoohändler bestätigte mir aber das sie winterhart seien....:? 
zumindest ab einer Teichtiefe von mind. 1,20.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Welche Fische? (in blau?)*

Hi.

Also ich hab auch Rotflossenorfen. Meine überwintere ich im Keller und da sinkt die Temperatur auch auf 4 °C ab. Das haben sie ohne Probleme überstanden. Obwohl es immer heist, minimum 8 °C.

Nur würde ich es nicht darauf ankommen lassen und sie lieber im Winter raus nehmen.

Ganz billig sind sie meist auch nicht. Hab meine damals für 5 € / Tier bekommen. Hab sie aber auch schon teurer gesehen.


----------



## jochen (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Welche Fische? (in blau?)*

Hallo Mirko,

Na wenn sie im Aq. bei 4 Grad überwintern, wieso sollten sie nicht im Teich bei einer Tiefe von 1,5m durchkommen?

Da ich 8000ltr. habe und relativ wenig Fischbesatz sollte das doch klappen...:? 

Auf jeden Fall mal schön zu lesen das überhaupt hier jemand die Amis im Teich hat, vielleicht könntest du noch einige Ratschläge geben,...zB füttern möchte ich überhaupt nicht.
 Geht das bei den Rotflossen ?

Beim Preis bin ich wieder mal übers Ohr gehauen worden, ich zahle dann 48 Euronen für acht Stück... 
Naja ist noch zu verschmerzen.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Welche Fische? (in blau?)*



> Na wenn sie im Aq. bei 4 Grad überwintern, wieso sollten sie nicht im Teich bei einer Tiefe von 1,5m durchkommen?


 Na weil es im Teich auch mal kälter als 4 °C werden kann. Hab mal von jemanden gehört das die tiefste Temperatur bei ihm 2,5 °C war. Ob sie das aushalten und wie es bie 1,5 m Wassertiefe aussieht weis ich nicht. Ich würde sie raus nehmen. Sicher ist sicher. Es kann auch sein das die Temperatur Toleranz, herkunftsbedingt ist. Einige halten mehr aus andere nicht.




> Auf jeden Fall mal schön zu lesen das überhaupt hier jemand die Amis im Teich hat, vielleicht könntest du noch einige Ratschläge geben,...zB füttern möchte ich überhaupt nicht.
> Geht das bei den Rotflossen ?


 Füttern tue ich auch nicht, da haben die kein Problem damit. Im Teich gibts ja genug zu futtern.

Mal sehen ob sie sich vermehren. Soll ja nicht so einfach sein. Hab nur noch vier. Zwei sind mir leider gestorben. Glaube ich hab jetzt 3 Männchen und nur ein Weibchen.


----------



## jochen (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Welche Fische? (in blau?)*

Hallo Mirko,

Danke für die Antwort, ich werde es im Frühjahr mit den amerikanischen Rotflossenorfen probieren, wenns denn gelingt werde ich sie dann lieber im Herbst aus den Teich nehmen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Welche Fische? (in blau?)*

Hallo Mela,

blau und zumindest im Sommer im Teich haltbar ist Macropodus opercularia. Von Mitte/Ende Mai bis September (Wassertemperatur ab 15 Grad)kann man diesen Fisch im Teich halten. Im Herbst muß er dann aber ins Aquarium . Ein naher Verwandter Macropodus chinensis hält es in geschütztern Lagen sogar im Winter im Teich aus, jedoch ist dieser bräunlich-schwarz gefärbt.

MfG Frank


----------



## Frank (16. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Welche Fische? (in blau?)*

Hi Frank,

ich habe auch mal einen Blick auf den Macropodus operculari*s* (ist doch der __ Paradiesfisch oder). 
Wenn ich ein Aquarium hätte, wäre das echt eine Überlegung wert. 
Sehr schöner Fisch.

Hier mal eine Seite mit einem sehr guten Bericht und schönen Bildern:

Macropodus opercularis


----------



## Kiki (9. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische? (in blau?)*

Hallo !
Ich würde die Disskusion gerne wieder aufnehmen, denn ich bin auch auf der Suche nach ein paar Fischen. Blau wäre auch perfekt, muß aber nicht sein.
Sie sollen zu meiner Teichgröße passen. ( ca 3500l, 2,5x3m, Tiefe 0-30,60,ca.100cm ) Hat jemand eine Idee ? Was gibt es denn noch ?
Meine Kinder sind ganz verrückt nach KOI´s, aber das ist wohl eher nichts.
Und die Alternativen ?

Bin für Vorschläge dankbar.

Gruß KIKI


----------



## Kurt (9. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische? (in blau?)*

Hallo Kiki,

für diese Teichgröße solltest Du bei eher kleinwüchsigen Arten bleiben.
Meine Empfehlung:  Bitterlinge - sind während der Paarungszeit von März-/April bis Juli sehr lebendige und Farbenprächtige Fischle - siehe Anhang.
Mindestens 7 Stück einsetzen - dazu Teichmuscheln, dann ist auch eine Vermehrung möglich. Sieh zu, daß Du einheimische bekommst, aber wahrscheinlich sind im Handel fast nur die asiatischen zu bekommen.

Schöne Grüße vom BOdensee
Kurt


----------

